# where in the costa del sol?



## narky (31 Mar 2009)

Hi,
if you've read any of my other posts you'll see that i've had a hard time deciding where to holiday this year... i've switched from sicily (too expensive) to Nice to now Spain... 

anyway my husband was getting impatient with all my mind changes so i just booked the flights to Malaga today for the first 2 weeks in August.  Yeah i know stupid expensive time but only time we can get away.  

so to the next dilemma.... where to get an apartment. i was in puerto banus with the girls few years ago and we loved it but found it very expensive to have a few drinks in the eve.  don't know if my husband would like it as he would be into much more laid back place.  there are billions of apartments in estepona... what's that like or what area would we go for? or is there anywhere else you'd recommend? we would just love somewhere practically on the beach with a pool and easy strolling distance to shops and restaurants and bars.... not asking for much eh!  i find trawling through the holidaylettings websites soul destroying as i don't know any of the places


----------



## Paulsgirl (31 Mar 2009)

Hi Narky,

My brother has a place in a port called Duquesa which is between Malaga and Puerto Banus.  There are restaurants, bars and a few shops there (and also right on the beach) but there isn't a lot else.  I suppose it would depend on how long you're going for and maybe if you had kids.  If it was for a few days, then its perfect or if you have a car, then you can also drive anywhere else you want.  Its not that far from Gibralter.  I was there once, it was just ok in my eyes but some love it.  

We were there for a long weekend last year and loved it.  I've been to Puerto Banus lots of times and in my opinion, its tacky.  I just don't like the place...and as you say, seriously over priced.  Marbella is nice though, but almost a city compared to Puerto Banus.

Not sure if any of this helps....


----------



## franmac (31 Mar 2009)

La Carihuela (think thats how its spelt) is a about thirty minute taxi ride from Malaga airport and is a lovely place to stay, very easy to walk around with seafront walks and lots of bars/restaurants. It's a quiet place with an older clientele.

Look it up on Tripadvisor.


----------



## narky (31 Mar 2009)

we are early 30s... would la carihuela be too quiet? will look it up thanks.

 we just want there to be people around to look at  not just golden oldies.  looking at nerja?  so i'm thinking Nerja, Estepona or San Pedro?


----------



## SlurrySlump (1 Apr 2009)

I was in Nerja three weeks ago and wouldn't go back. The area around the Burriana beach was nice but the area around the Torrecilla beach was awful. The area as a whole had a run down feel with lots of stray cats, old litter. grafitti, broken benches, overgrown weeds, broken hand rails etc, and dog dirt everywhere.
Have you ever stayed in Marbella? Much nicer than Puert Banus, which I agree has become very tacky. Marbella itself is nice, has a decent promenade to stroll along and the old town for a few different eating experiences. Hop on a bus from Malaga airport and you are there for less than €5.


----------



## narky (1 Apr 2009)

thanks for the reply slurryslump, 

have looked up apartments in marbella but sure again i'm at a loss as to which area.  saw a place on Seawalk Beach La Fontanilla. what's that like? where would you suggest that we look?  seriously i;m finding this all very time consuming and stressful! i'll need a holiday after it


----------



## lightswitch (1 Apr 2009)

Hi Narky, I would 2nd Marbella.  Never really liked purto banus, it may be tacky now but it was always very false, or maybe that was just the people

Any part of Marbella on the sea front would be great. I stayed in the el Fuerte last time I was really happy with it.  Here is their web site in case it is of use.


----------



## lightswitch (1 Apr 2009)

Sorry Narky just read your post saying you stayed in porto banus and loved it.  Wasn't refering to all the people of course.


----------



## narky (1 Apr 2009)

hahaha lightswitch, i stayed there 7 years ago with a few girls so it's a different story now... actually we stayed in san pedro and only went into puerto banus shopping and for drinks 2 evenings.  anyway husband would HATE it so want to stay away from there.  we really want to stay in an apartment. just went onto that website and it's a bit out of our recessionary budget i'm afraid...


----------



## Bubbles34 (1 Apr 2009)

What about Almunecar - it's about 85 km away from Malaga


----------



## Concert (1 Apr 2009)

Personally I would not stay in any of the places mentioned if you are looking for more of an authentic Spanish holiday. Marbella, Puerto Banus, Mijas etc have gone downhill and Nerja in my opinion is dreadful, stayed there a few yrs ago, thought we would never get home.

We now fly into Seville and stay around Cadiz, very beautiful.  Costa de la Luz is like old Spain or how about the Algarve, still very unspoilt.


----------



## narky (1 Apr 2009)

unfortunately flahers2 we have already booked our flights because the prices were just rising before our eyes.  so we are stuck now with our choice so if anyone had an idea of an apartment in Marbella or san pedro maybe i'd be much appreciative


----------



## SlurrySlump (1 Apr 2009)

If using www.holiday-rentals.co.uk you need to click on Marbella town as a location to choose from. Anywhere near the Skol apartments is a good location.


----------



## lightswitch (1 Apr 2009)

http://www.daft.ie/searchinternational.daft?s%5Bregion_id%5D=1&s%5Bmnp%5D=&s%5Bmxp%5D=&s%5Bbd_no%5D=&s%5Bsearch_type%5D=international_rental&search=Search+%BB&s%5Bcountry_id%5D=1

Link above for rentals on the Costa del Sol on daft.ie
I assume they would be Irish people renting their investment homes so you should be able to get something there.


----------



## narky (1 Apr 2009)

did anyone here stay in the skol apartments?


----------



## Concert (1 Apr 2009)

Go into Alpha Rooms, they have lots of apartments in that area, have travelled with them many times, very reasonable and you can see people's reviews of the apartments.


----------



## 4th estate (5 Apr 2009)

Estepona has everything you are looking for I'd suggest.

A fabulous beach that stretches for a mile or two, cleaned every day, spotless. Opposite the beach area is the town, it is a working town populated with mostly Spanish, and has an authentic feel to it. Load of (shoe!!) shops, bars, and great little restaurants. There is an old port area there too where there is a big market once a week, great craic. I like the area quite a lot.

It has a good bus service too, to places like Algeciras (for Ronda and Gibraltar), San Pedro de Alcantara (another lovely spot on the coast), and the usual Marbella, etc. where you can connect to the express bus to the airport for a few euros.

Much better value in Estepona too, it is a bit away from the English speaking Costas.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Shawady (6 Apr 2009)

Narky, I would second 4th estate's suggestion of Estepona. I went there 2 years ago for one week and found it very nice. It is the only holiday I have had in Spain so cannot compare it to other areas but is was not built up and seemd to have more of a 'small town' feel to it.
I travelled with a young child so we did not do much touring around but according to the locals we spoke to, there are some lovely small villages in the mountains worth a visit (Ronda sounds familar).


----------



## THE PUG (11 Apr 2009)

Go for fuengurola for night life or belemedna for something quieter , anyway they are only about ten mins apart , both acessable by a train direct from the airport .marbella and puerto banus is for the 'nobbs' , and would be much more expensive for accomadation, i stayed on many occasions in belemedna in a family members apartment , both on and off season and being close to fuengerola gives you the benifit of loads of restaurants , big shopping centres and pubs . Personally i would reccomend this area and if you wanted to hire a car and take a day trip to areas like myjas , puerto banus etc because you would see enough of them in a day .


----------



## markowitzman (11 Apr 2009)

personally prefer being near the nobbs than yobbs!


----------



## Speedwell (13 Apr 2009)

I just came back from Marbella on Thursday and I have to say that it is fab. 

Really friendly people, lovely food, cheap drink at 2.50 or less for a beer, really nice weather. 

Overall Marbella was really clean, very child friendly, good atmosphere. Not one person looked at you twice, everyone just got on with their own business. 
I would highly recommend it and will def be going back again.


----------



## rheinie (13 Apr 2009)

cant agree with some of the comments on Nerja have been holidaying there for over 10 years and still enjoy the typical spanish atmosphere of the place.A lot of work been done on the place to tidy up some parts of it but all in all find it a very relaxing place for a holiday.Plenty of nice restaurants and pubs but very few yobbs there as one commentator said.
Agree its more suitable for the slightly older holiday maker.


----------



## markowitzman (13 Apr 2009)

agreed.....have villa there and folks retired there....love the place!


----------



## narky (14 Apr 2009)

thanks all for the replies.  we have gone with the skol apartments in Marbella because they are right on the beach.  thanks again for teh replies.


----------



## och aye (6 May 2009)

my friend has a lovely 3 bed 3 bath town house ( 2 storey) in a small complex, pool etc (20 houses ) in Nueva Andalucia near San Pedro.
10 mins walk from Porto Banus 
if this is any help
not sure of rates

Best wishes


----------



## kilty (9 May 2009)

Anywhere in Nueva Andalucia would be fine, or San Pedro. Depends on how much driving you want to do to get to beaches etc.
I would advise where possible in that general area to get an apartment on the sea side of the dual carriageway; it means that kids can walk to the beach without risk. either that or a complex near one of the footbridges across the road.
There are some nice places between Puerto banus and San Pedro on the sea side of the main road that are ideal for holidays with kids. Use location maps when checking out apartment locations.


----------

